# Motor insurance, NCB cert



## bond-007 (12 Jun 2006)

I have just paid the final installment in my car insurance which expires on July 9th. I wish to change insurance companies. At what stage am I entitled to my NCB cert? Now or after July 9? I would like to have new cover in place in time.

Thanks for your opinions
007


----------



## rkeane (12 Jun 2006)

You can get a new policy to be active from july 9th and fax in your no claims once you get it.  If they dont go with that then just start a new policy with yuor current provider and then change once it starts.  You might be charged 50 quid or so for cancellation.


----------



## bacchus (12 Jun 2006)

It is now standard that the NCB cert is provided automatically with the renewal forms from your insurance company, usually 2 to 3 weeks before renewal date.
Considering renewal date of 9th July, you should get it very soon.

As it happen, i renew an insurance policy last Friday with new insurer. The new insurer was happy enough to take my former policy number and will check that 
1- i have no claim 
2-What stage (define discount) i am at

They did not need me to provide any document. But they clearly say that i shall be able to provide necessary doc (like full driving license, NCB cert) on demand.


----------



## demoivre (12 Jun 2006)

I get my renewal notice one month before the insurance expires and it contains a statement of my no claims bonus. AFAIK  insurance companies are obliged  to include the ncb statement with the renewal notice.


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jun 2006)

I deal with a small time broker, who will loathe to loose my business. Could he make life difficult for me trying to switch.


----------



## demoivre (12 Jun 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> I deal with a small time broker, who will loathe to loose my business. Could he make life difficult for me trying to switch.


It doesn't matter who he is , he still has to abide by the regulations and you should hear from him no less than 15 days from renewal date  and he has to include details of  your ncb. Read about the regulations governing renewals in [broken link removed]


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jun 2006)

Thanks for that link.


----------



## bond-007 (22 Jun 2009)

Me back again. 

Renewal time yet again and this time I has found a quote €150 less that what the broker wants. Naturally I want to get rid of him but he won't give me the cert as he says he is trying to match it. I don't really care if he matches it or not. I want to move.

Can I get the cert direct off the current insurance company? Would writing to RSA do anything?


----------



## chrisboy (22 Jun 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Me back again.
> 
> Renewal time yet again and this time I has found a quote €150 less that what the broker wants. Naturally I want to get rid of him but he won't give me the cert as he says he is trying to match it. I don't really care if he matches it or not. I want to move.
> 
> Can I get the cert direct off the current insurance company? Would writing to RSA do anything?


 

Disgraceful really that your broker is "trying to match" the quote you got.. Same thing happened to me for house insurance, the first year i told him i wasnt happy. When it happened again the following year i got rid of him..


----------



## peteb (22 Jun 2009)

He is obliged by law to issue your renewal terms 15 days before renewal and the no claims bonus must be attached to that. So no there is nothing he can do. Suggest you tell him to give you the no-claims bonus or you will be writing to the Regulator.


----------



## chlipps (22 Jun 2009)

tell the broker out straight that you are moving policy and that you want the NCB cert from him. He has to legally hand it over. (Note you still have plenty time until 9th Jul). You could ring the insuranace group direct quoting your policy no. and they usually post it within 24hrs


----------



## bond-007 (22 Jun 2009)

He just rang me there and is still holding firm. 

Can I not just get the cert from RSA direct?



> You could ring the insurance group direct quoting your policy no. and they usually post it within 24hrs


They don't want to comply with that request, they say broker only gets it.


----------



## chlipps (22 Jun 2009)

thankfully, i never had a problem getting the NCB cert.

I suggest you let him know that he is leaving you with no choice and that you will be taking it up with the Financial Regulator.

I'm not sure what part of country you live, but maybe before you ring him that you contact your local Citizens Advice group for direction

Best of luck and keep us posted on how you get on


----------



## Johno (25 Jun 2009)

Bond - 007, as said above your insurance broker is obliged by the Financial Regulator Consumer Protection Code August 2006 to issue you with your renewal notice and your certificate of No Claims Bonus 15 days prior to renewal date.He has failed do comply with this. I would ring him back and tell him that unless he sends you your NCB in todays post you will report him to the Financial Regulator. He will not want this to happen.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Jun 2009)

I did give him that ultimatum on Monday and he claimed that as I was not renewing the policy I could not have the cert until he returned the papers to the company for cancellation and only then would they issue a cert.

After involving the Financial Regulator, the cert appeared in yesterdays post. The same cert that he said he did not have. I have learned my lesson about brokers. don't use them again.


----------



## Jimbobp (26 Jun 2009)

I agree, 007, that your brokers actions were a disgrace and an embarassment to the profession. You will find that the vast majority of brokers act responsibly and within the guidelines of the regulator and perform an essential service to our clients - don't tar us all with the same brush!!


----------



## bond-007 (26 Jun 2009)

Fair enough.


----------

